# Bond Arms Snake Slayer



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I saw one of these at Gander Mtn a couple of weeks ago and loved it. Built solid as a rock. What they had was the 45colt/.410 3 1/2" barrel version that came with a holster and they wanted $549. I just couldn't pull the trigger for that price, but the Snake slayer moved toward the top of my want list. The cool thing about these little pistols is you can swap the barrels, about a dozen + different calibers, with just one screw. Yesterday I was about 30 miles away at a shop I had never been to looking for some parts for another project and there in the case was a Snake Slayer IV, the IV model is 45colt/.410 with 4 1/4" barrel. The kicker was the gun also had 3 extra barrels, .357/.38, 45colt and .327mag. The tag was marked $499, offered $450 and I took it home :smt038


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Congratulations ! Looks like you took home a barrel(s) of fun !

And that's what it's all about. :smt1099


----------

